# DejaVu



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm sure Dishplayer users can relate.
Dishplayer's parents were afterall a dbs reciever and a webtv plus.

soweird.mine.nu/audio/WebTV.mp3


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2002)

.....hehehe  
Anyone else ever feel like that?


----------

